# Wanted to return part time after maternity leave



## kitty31 (7 Jan 2009)

Just wondering if anyone can help with my query.

I worked full time and wanted to return to work part time after taking maternity leave, unpaid leave and parental leave but my boss said it wouldn't suit her.  I am looking for a part time job as we couldn't afford childcare and my husband could look after my daughter during that time. 

My question is, am I entitled to any type of welfare payment while I am looking for work as I had no choice but to resign as full time would not suit our situation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

If you leave of your own volition then any claim for _Jobseeker's Benefit _or _Allowance _may be deferred for a number of weeks (maximum of 9 I think?) at the discretion of the claims office and subject to appeal. Depending on your _PRSI _contribution history you may qualify for _JB _otherwise you would have to try for means tested _JA_. Have you already resigned? If so then sign on immediately and see what you are entitled to.


----------



## kitty31 (7 Jan 2009)

Yes, I have only recently resigned.  

Thank you for your advice, I'll look into that.


----------



## HAPPYFEET (11 Jan 2009)

My wife resigned from fulltime work and got another job part time.She had a meeting with social and the minute she said she gave up a full time Job that was it.She got nothing not a penny.14 Years paying Pri for what??If your on good terms with previous employer ask them can you say that they had to let you go!!You should'nt have to do this....but that seems the only way to go In my Opinion!!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2009)

HAPPYFEET said:


> My wife resigned from fulltime work and got another job part time.She had a meeting with social and the minute she said she gave up a full time Job that was it.She got nothing not a penny.14 Years paying Pri for what??


Sounds to me like she was refused not because she gave up a full time job voluntarily but rather because she was working part time. See here:


> *Loss of employment*
> 
> You must have suffered a substantial loss of employment in any period of six consecutive days in order to be eligible for Jobseeker's Benefit. This means, you must have lost at least one day's employment and as a result of this loss be unemployed for at least 3 days out of 6 days. Your earnings must also have been reduced because of the loss of employment.


Or maybe because she did not meet one of the other qualification criteria? Giving up a job voluntarily *may *lead to a claim for _JB/JA _being deferred for up to 9 weeks and not total rejection of the claim. 


> If your on good terms with previous employer ask them can you say that they had to let you go!!You should'nt have to do this....but that seems the only way to go In my Opinion!!


Please don't encourage welfare fraud!


----------

